# Sunset at Shirley's Bay, Ottawa



## hollanfeng (Apr 23, 2010)

Nikon 16-35mm used for the following shots. I would say the VR definitely helped in this case.  (Not HDRs)


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello hollanfeng and welcome to the forum


The 2 shots with the stones in the water are well done. I like how you were creative enough to position one for portrait and the other in landscape.


----------



## white (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, welcome to the forum 
These are wonderful, great color and composition, sharp. I like them!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice presentation. I especially like the first photograph. These have a clean, modern, web-era feel to them. The black borders and white hairlines delineate the images very nicely. Your multiple rock composition in the last shot is nice, but that one large rock at the bottom edge coming so close to the border of the frame causes some visual tension that makes the scene seem a bit less-tranquil than it would otherwise,I think. Regardless, I like the way you handle a camera. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## hollanfeng (Apr 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Nice presentation. I especially like the first photograph. These have a clean, modern, web-era feel to them. The black borders and white hairlines delineate the images very nicely. Your multiple rock composition in the last shot is nice, but that one large rock at the bottom edge coming so close to the border of the frame causes some visual tension that makes the scene seem a bit less-tranquil than it would otherwise,I think. Regardless, I like the way you handle a camera. Thanks for posting these.



Thanks Derrel. I am glad to hear constructive feedback. Very  helpful.


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice! those aren't HDR?

the colours are amazing!


----------



## hollanfeng (Apr 24, 2010)

altitude604 said:


> very nice! those aren't HDR?
> 
> the colours are amazing!



Hi, no this is not HDR. I used Nikon Capture to bring up the details in shadows and there was some tone enhancement in PS.

Thanks. Here is another one I just completed.


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to see another person that lives in Ottawa on here! 

Great shots, I really want that 16-35mm your using.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and BEAUTIFUL shots


----------



## dab_20 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, some amazing shots here!! Welcome to TPF... can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## HikinMike (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the composition on these, but I think the saturation is a bit much for me.


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow great photos


----------



## midnightphotograhy (Jan 10, 2011)

fantastic photos


----------



## ghache (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome, I am in gatineau


----------



## DSpandel (Jan 10, 2011)

Great photos, brilliant!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Midnightphotographer, for digging out this thread;an Ottawan recognises another Ottawan     but i think Hollanfeng is not much active now; if that is true, i feel bad, because his images are classic; hope he would come back to activity soon

Regards


----------

